# Odd bottle with star & big crecent moon on bottom.



## Oldtimer (Jan 11, 2006)

It is clear, I'm guessing 1890-1900, 7 or 8 inches tall and has measuring incriments _in CCs_ on one side and on the other (same face, left side) it has the measuring incriments but the symbol at the top isn't the "CC", it is some wierd symbol..there's a small star "inside the crescent" of a big crescent moon embossed on the bottom..looks very similar to those all too common  bottles with the measuring marks ..the ones that are machine made and come in various sizes? I know you all know which ones I am talking about, I dig them by the dozens.
 But none of them ever had the crescent moon and star..or the CC measurement I think..
 Early Canadian bottle? English? American?

 I can get a pic if you need it, it's a friends..he got it out of an old stone wall..and he got another bottle too..strange...obviously hand made (meaning not ABM), aqua color, with crude threads on one end, 3/4" round, 6" long, and the other end has what looks like a rounded "nipple"..all glass..maybe a farm animal nursing bottle? I can get a pic of it as well if needed..


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Oldtimer,

 Sounds like a druggist bottle from your description. The debossed Crescent and Star I believe are a manufacturers mark, but I haven't been able to find out which company. The graduations on the front of the bottles are usually in CC's on one side and Ounces on the other. Often the Druggist's Name and location are embossed as well. The shoulders are often sloping and ribbed. Most seem to date from about 1890 to maybe the 1930's. Hope this info helps.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Richard, It could be a local pharmacy or doctor.


----------



## madman (Jan 12, 2006)

hey richard, ive found those bottles also, never found out was it was either,cool bottle bim   mike


----------



## madman (Jan 12, 2006)

heres the base is it the same as yours??


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 12, 2006)

That is it!!!

 Any ideas on the other strange "bottle"?

 here's a pic of it..


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 12, 2006)

"Top" ?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 12, 2006)

Threads..

 sorry for the multiple posts..forgot how to put more than one pic in a post!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Richard, Its a syringe minus the needle,plunger and top.


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a couple bottles with the same star and crescent. It must have been the trademark of a glass factory, but I don't know which one either.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm gonna resurrect this post because I recently found a pharmacy bottle with the same trademark.  It is a Kalkman's Pharmacy from Newport, RI.  The debossed moon and star are undoubtedly a bottle maker's trademark.  Any new info on this?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have an embossed prescription bottle from New Brunswick, Canada with the same crescent moon/star embossing on the base. My guess is that it's for a glassworks somewhere in the NE States.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 4, 2011)

no one seems to have answers on these but i have a large bottle with the star and moon as well. here is my post



 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-381583/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#382620


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2011)

ive found many of these embossed star and cresent moon pharmacy bottles  most i dug in toledo ohio, but just recently i dug and embossed pharm from knoxville tn, same bottom,  yo gunth any ideas?????????????


----------

